
Video conference hand signs to improve team communication - jph
We use ground rules to improve team communications. Video conferencing is becoming much more important this week for many workers, so we&#x27;re sharing our list of helpful hand signs for video conferencing.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;ground_rules<p>Hand signs can be helpful for video conferencing, for large meetings, for loud environments, and for people who are hard of hearing.<p>Vote yes: thumb up.<p>Vote no: thumb down.<p>Vote maybe: thumb sideways.<p>I understand: make the &quot;OK&quot; sign.<p>I don&#x27;t understand: raise your open hand to your chest, palm facing front, and move it side to side.<p>Clarification ASAP: make the letter &quot;C&quot; sign. This means everyone pause as soon as possible, so the facilitator can do clarification.<p>Ask to speak in turn: raise your open hand. This means everyone will let the person speak when it&#x27;s their turn.<p>Please be louder: raise your open hand to your ear, palm facing front, so the moderator and&#x2F;or speaker notices. This can indicate &quot;please turn on your microphone&quot;.<p>Please be quieter: make the &quot;shhh&quot; sign with your pointer finger at your lips. This can indicate &quot;please turn off your microphone&quot;.<p>Please stop&#x2F;freeze&#x2F;wait: hold up your closed fist, fingers facing front.<p>Time check: point at your wrist. This means please be aware that there&#x27;s a time limit coming up.<p>Time out: make the time out sign. This means conversation stops, and the facilitator takes over.<p>... These ground rules and hand signs work well for us in practice, and may be helpful to you. Your mileage may vary. Constructive feedback welcome. PMs are welcome - my contact info is in my HN link.
======
T3OU-736
It is sadly amazing that a huge number of people do not have a habit of
joining muted as the default state.

What is worse, too many video conferencing setups do not have the setting to
help with that - mute-on-join.

~~~
BjoernKW
That and, well, video that's on by default. I know this somewhat paradoxical
because we're talking about _video_ conferencing tools but in many cases
seeing the other participants isn't as important as hearing them clearly or
viewing a shared screen.

A video stream can take a lot of the available bandwidth, at the expense of
those other channels.

------
sharathr
[http://jamm.app](http://jamm.app)

